# Life insurance



## Admin (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone know of any good deals out there for T1's?! Or companies that don't load premiums too much? DUK companies are generally apalling in my experience and give the highest quotes!
Have never needed it before - no dependents but all change now!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 7, 2009)

We recently sorted out mortgage with new house and all and mortgage lady banged on about this, she gave us an"illustration" from Nationwide seems okay but might have a look on money saving expert. Also she nagged us to do a will, but I told her everything is left to the cats

But seriously I will be noting what is said here!


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 7, 2009)

I know they cost a bit more, I use www.insureandgo.com however I haven't heard anything negative - I've heard they are one of the better payers out when you need them.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 7, 2009)

I've used Esure for a few years and they don't load.   I've never had a problem and I have to explain what Congenital Hyperinsulinism is, not just diabetes.   I normally say t1 diabetes with bells on.   They are very helpful and very reasonable.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I know they cost a bit more, I use www.insureandgo.com however I haven't heard anything negative - I've heard they are one of the better payers out when you need them.



Some friends of mine recommended insure and go, not for LI but for travel - but they said that they are a good company and don't play silly b*ggars on payouts. When I was diagnosed I missed my trip to Stockholm and it took me nearly 5 months and the threat of an official complaint (despite letters from doctor and hospital saying I didn't go!) before they paid up. You do get what you pay for, I'm afraid, so the trick is to get a decent price and the promise of good service - very difficult.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 7, 2009)

Friends Provident were at one point involved with the DUK scheme, it was fronted by Heath Lambert (big brokerage, load heavy!).

I am unsure if FP will take direct business or if you need to go through an IFA to get an illustration.

Worth also discussing with your bank and also looking at the life cover on some of the term savings plans - not too common now as the returns weren't really that great, but, they did offer some interesting life options. 

Mind you, I'm going back a good few years now and the FSA have probably closed those schemes down for one reason or another.


----------



## falcon123 (Dec 8, 2009)

DUK's recommended insurers have always been expensive amking the fact they may donate ?10 to DUK irrelevant - this applies to life, car and holiday. My life policy is to cover mortgage and after hunting around found that straight life policies were heavily loaded whereas endowment ones were not. I got an endowment one for the same price so even though it is performing badly I do get something back whereas the other premiums just dissappear - this assumes no claim is made!


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Dec 8, 2009)

I did a lot of research on this last year when I was diagnosed and ended up with Norwich Union, who do a very good, very reasonably priced Life Insurance policy for diabetics. Highly recommended.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 8, 2009)

Norwich Union is now called Aviva, I believe. I can't comment about life assurance, as with no dependents, there's no point me having any.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2009)

Funny as Aviva is who has been recommended! Nice to hear that you did the legwork Ikey! I do have my pension with them and no probs there - I have also heard that they are the best for car insurance - they don't quibble. Will do a bit more research myself. Thanks guys!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 8, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't touch the Norwich Union with a barge pole.   I rang around a few years ago for insurance to the USA, Jessica was 2 so this was 7 years ago.    I have to explain Jessica has CHI but it is treated like type 1 diabetes.    The Norwich union were most unhelpful and quoted me over ?400 for me and Jessica for 10 days !!!!!!   Everyone else was around the ?70 mark.  I finally opted with Esure as they were the most helpful.

Lots of my friends with type 1 children use M&S.   With me, they loaded quite a lot but others haven't had that experience.


----------



## am64 (Dec 8, 2009)

many moons ago when i had a mortgage i had my imdemnity life policy with  norwich union...cashed in my indemity after getting out of property ownership and working out if i carried on with the premiums i would end up owing them money ???...and had no problems in cashing in at all....
however what i find so sad is that all this necessicity for insurances and pensions a word of warning for all you youngters..(haha) if i had paid all the money expected of a young proffessional in the early 1990's, into insurance ploicies and pensions schemes i would be in serious debt now, as all the schemes i was recommended at the time, that promised to pay wonderfully in 2015 are no longer...if id subscibed i would be F****D 
im still F*****D no pension etc but at least i didnt loose all my premium money!!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 8, 2009)

am64 said:


> many moons ago when i had a mortgage i had my imdemnity life policy with norwich union...cashed in my indemity after getting out of property ownership and working out if i carried on with the premiums i would end up owing them money ???...and had no problems in cashing in at all....
> however what i find so sad is that all this necessicity for insurances and pensions a word of warning for all you youngters..(haha) if i had paid all the money expected of a young proffessional in the early 1990's, into insurance ploicies and pensions schemes i would be in serious debt now, as all the schemes i was recommended at the time, that promised to pay wonderfully in 2025 are no longer...if id subscibed i would be F****D
> im still F*****D no pension etc but at least i didnt loose all my premium money!!


 
And if you didn't contribute you're in a better position when seeking a state pension than if you opted out and pumped it all in.

Alas our previous chancellor didn't do any pension holder any good when he decided to tax the dividends paid to all pension companies funds.

He then had the cheek to advise the people of this country less than a year later that they were underpaying into their pensions by on average 15% - since that point in time, every UK pension fund with few if any exceptions has underperformed as the whole model of projecting profits and growth versus subscription was based on the dividends being free of tax.

As such nearly all of the countries then workforce's pensions projections were but a fantasy because of one short sighted act. For a short term revenue the long term effect will last 50 plus years, perhaps even longer as people buying their pensions today will be covering the shortfalls of the pensioners from now until they become a pensioner.

A major move few of us have yet to see the whole impact of, except those in company pension schemes that have unfortunately failed.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree.  In late 80's early 90's when I bought my first house (1990) the endowment mortgage was all the rage.   Working in a lawyers who did conveyancing we all knew they were shite and boycotted them.   I told so many of my friends and family not to get an endowment.  Did they listen, not really !   My cousin got into ?45,000 because of the endowment mortgage and others as well, nightmare times.

The only insurance I now make sure I pay is life attached to the mortgage so that it gets paid in full if anything happens to me, Jessica gets the house.   When I didn't have Jessica I didn't even bother with that, I didn't care what happened to the house after I went before Jessica came along.


----------



## am64 (Dec 8, 2009)

soz all note edit on last should say 2015 not 2025 !


----------

